# Small/toy breed dog food suggestions



## beewood (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a nearly 5 lb pomeranian (9 months old.) He is currently on Wellness Super5 Mix Small Breed. I have no complaints, but I was wondering if there is anything you might suggest instead of Wellness. I would like the food to be geared toward small or toy breed dogs. Brands I've been considering are Blue Buffalo, Solid Gold, Innova, and TOTW. Ideas?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

My 7 lbs pom mix is fed raw food. For a small dog it really doesn't cost all that much, and I personally think it's the best possible diet for dogs. My dog's teeth are super clean thanks to raw meaty bones, he doesn't shed very much (still needs a brushing since he's a pom obv), he poops a lot less, he stays hydrated, and his fur is very soft and shiny  He's doing better than any pom I have seen that has been on kibble.

For kibble, I prefer Acana GF and Orijen. A lot of people have had luck with TOTW and Solid Gold here as well.


----------



## buttonlady (Mar 2, 2011)

I have 3 Poms, and I feed them Taste of the Wild, usually the bison and venison variety. The kibble is really small, and they all thrive on it. I haven't tried any of the other brands you mentioned, because my philosophy is if it ain't broke don't try to fix it!

You're Pom is gorgeous, I have a little cream sable male who looks a lot like yours. Fur for days, and a little character who doesn't realize he's only 4 lbs!


----------



## beewood (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi! I picked up the bison Taste of the Wild today. I also got a can of the wet food. I'm going to start transitioning him sometime next week... I'm excited to see how it goes, I've heard nothing but good things about TOTW. Thank you for your help. I want to see your cream sable pom!


----------



## martini.lab (Apr 11, 2013)

I heard raw food are good, but I haven't tried them on my dog. I'm thinking she might have issue since she's used to dry food. One time I tried to change brand, she's not eating it and made her poop not solid. So I'm hesitant on making her try other dog food


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

martini.lab said:


> I heard raw food are good, but I haven't tried them on my dog. I'm thinking she might have issue since she's used to dry food. One time I tried to change brand, she's not eating it and made her poop not solid. So I'm hesitant on making her try other dog food


It's easier than you would think  Meeko was on kibble for the first year of his life. I switched him cold turkey the moment he came home. No issues at all


----------



## AkCrimson (Oct 12, 2011)

I switched mine over from kibble to raw the day I got them. Runny poos and tummy issues is normal with any kind of diet change. I had no issues with chicken but their first time having pork they got the runs. It's to be expected and only worrisome when it continues for several days.


----------



## Babysway (Apr 25, 2013)

Iv just got a Pom puppie. I'm very confused on food to feed her. I can't do raw food as I don't eat meat and couldn't stomach it - dw I don't take meat away from the dog. She is on royal chanin puppy food ATM but I'm thinking of trying something better. Like solid gold. I want a 5 or 6 star dog food. Do you know any? The issue I found is we are military so posted in South Korea and order all our dog food online - makes it hard to try it hard.
Sorry for stealing your post.
What about halo?


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

We like Solid Gold the bison formula which for little dogs is the Wee Bits (my bros mini schnauzer has done well on it)- we have bigger dogs and have fed Solid Gold for almost 20 yrs a grt food...


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

You really don't need to buy a specific 'small dog' food. The main difference is usually just kibble size. But I've seen little guys handle regular sized kibble just fine.

Jackson (16ish lbs) has always seemed to do best on grain-free foods with moderate protein and fat (30/16 or 28/14 ish) and nothing *terribly* complicated (he does best on a bit more simple formulas).

Fromm is a great company, and their kibbles are all pretty tiny. Look into Annamaet as well, great company, great food.

Not a big fan of TOTW since it's a Diamond brand food and they seem to have quite a bit of quality control issues. Blue Buffalo is more of a marketing company to me, honestly. They're produced at like 6 different plants and I am just not sure I trust it completely, not to mention all the complaints I read often on forums about dogs with GI problems eating it. I've never really heard anything bad about Solid Gold, other than it's produced at a Diamond plant (I think some of the formulas are, not sure if they ALL are) but seems like a solid brand.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Babysway said:


> Iv just got a Pom puppie. I'm very confused on food to feed her. I can't do raw food as I don't eat meat and couldn't stomach it - dw I don't take meat away from the dog. She is on royal chanin puppy food ATM but I'm thinking of trying something better. Like solid gold. I want a 5 or 6 star dog food. Do you know any? The issue I found is we are military so posted in South Korea and order all our dog food online - makes it hard to try it hard.
> Sorry for stealing your post.
> What about halo?


I think they sell Wellness Core on Gmarket (I could be wrong though), so you could try that? Ummm what else, well I like Acana Grain Free and Orijen too, but I don't know if they sell those in Korea. There is also ZiwiPeak (AWESOME FOOD, it's raw without the thaw, doesn't look that much like meat so you could probably handle it), which I know they sell in Japan,s o you could probably get it in Korea.

And OT, but I am vegetarian too, but I feed my dog and my cats raw. It's really not that bad (I still feel kinda sick when I have to butcher the meat, but my dog, also a pom, and my cats are doing awesome on it, so I never want to go back to kibble).

Good luck!


----------

